# Alto, TX



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well a bunch of people i ride with and some other friends were talking about going to Alto, Tx for a Halloween ride. I have never been there and was wondering if anyone has been there before. I have heard some good things and bad things but i wanted to get some ideas. I dont even know the name of the park i just know its in Alto, Tx. Anybody know what its like out there???


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Alto is more for Jeeps/Trucks in my opinion.... I used to bring a 84 CJ7 with 9" of lift on 37s out there but the wheelin' group kinda fell apart so its gone. I just think that theres too many big vehicles out there to ride an atv, you risk bein run over at night.... at least thats how it used to be. There is some pretty good ridin out there though...just be cautious when bailin off in holes, you never know what size truck tire dug it out before you came along...


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Filthy thats what kind of things i have been hearing. I heard some other stuff about it to and i wasnt for sure about it. Your right though about all the big trucks and mud holes who knows who dug that hole. Im pretty convinced im not going out there. It isnt worth it. By chance what are some other good parks in texas close to us or east texas?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I REALLY like River Run in Jacksonville....its just a lil ways up the road from Alto. My first time there was July 4 weekend.... and then again a couple weekends ago.... its an awesome place to ride, and if I remember right, I think theres around 2000 or more acres to ride....have to ask one of the Tyler, Tx guys to verify this


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

If you go to Alto be carefull there are some really steep hills and drop offs out there. Last year I watched to of my buddies try to go up what they call helicopter hill and they found out why its called that real quick they got about half way up and the bikes flipped over on top of them backwards and they came tumbling down. Luckily they were ok just messed the bikes up. Right after that a razer came along and went up and down the same spot with no problems. That same night I almost backed my rhino off about a 40 ft straight drop because I couldn't see it looked like a little hill. The next day I put rev lights on it and I havent been back since.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

They could also be talking about Tree. Thats a newer park thats also in Alto a little bit south of Shiloh Ridge. From what I have seen they have a nice setup with wash racks, swimming/fishing ponds, etc. I think they are having a Halloween ride on the 29-31.

I liked Shiloh Ridge when I went but there werent many trucks and they all seemed to be hanging around the pit and off the trails.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have been going to the Halloween Ride at Shiloh Ridge {ALTO} every year since 2000. It is my favorite place to ride. Yes there are alot of big trucks out there, but they stay around the mud pits. You will see an occasional jeep or rock crawler on the trail, but for the most part it's only atv's and SXS on the trails. Yes the trails are very technical. If you are not an experienced trail rider you can get hurt very seriously. It all depends on what you prefer to ride and how your bike is set up. If you have a big lifted water/mud bike, you will not like alto because of the steep hills. But you may like the mud pits. I love it out there. You won't know until you give it a shot.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

aight been to alto shiloh ridge many times .. everytime the helicopter has came .. steep hills. and yes carelessness .. i like an all 4 wheeler park river run does allow trucks but they are limited on where they can go .. shiloh ridge yes you better think twice about bailing off in a hole that could have had 62 inch rice and cane tractor tires .. halloween ride aint to bad .. why dont dont you and your group meet up with us at mud creek for mudstock i think they are the same weekend


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Where is mud creek at walker? I just want something like above comments has says just atv's. I did that out in spring before they shut it down and the big trucks were kinda over crowding the park at times.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Def cant go wrong with river run. Been once and will go again. Dont have any bad things to say about alto. Cool place imo.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I wouldnt go back to trees if you paid my way in there. Yes the park was set up nice, yes there are a bunch of trails to ride, but thats the ONLY thing good about that park. I wasted $75 to ride there for 3 hours fathers day weekend. NO mud, NO water....except in the lake. I was very disappointed in this park and will never return. 
I have never been to Shiloh ridge. from what I have read and heard from others. You have to be careful about how you ride out there. Helicopter hill is just that....Very dangerous and hurts many people every year. 
I love both Mud Creek and River Run. They both seem to have diverse riding conditions for the most experienced riders down to the novice. Even places for kiddos to ride without getting all jacked up by other idiots out there, no pun intended, or big trucks. Walker, I'm about to get "lil red" running and I might bring it out there, meet yall and have some fun. As you know, this is my deer lease bike, so i'm prolly not gonna put it through what yall do.......i'll do the video. lmao


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, helicopter hill is just that...dangerous. Although I have went up it a couple of times myself [before drinking alcohol.] It is a test of skill and you have to be committed to doing it. You can't get half way and hesitate or you will get hurt.
Crawfishie,
I've been wanting to check out Tree. Would it be better after some good rain maybe ?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Monster, 
GO and check it out. I'm not going to sit here and say yes or no on that. I just know about the day went and ride there. Very dusty, trail riding only, and no mud. Like I said, I was not impressed. It just might not be the kind of park I like to run in. It was however, very well maintained.....nice amenities (showers, wash rack, camping areas, swimming hole) I can honestly say that is one of the best things about that place. It's set back in the East Texas pine woods of rolling hills.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Crawfishie i would be disappointed going to a park for the weekend and there was no mud or water. Thats what most of us look forward to you know. Im looking into mud creek or river run. Anybody doing a halloween ride somewhere?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

deadman we are trying to get a bunch of people together for mudstock its at mud creek in jacksonville ,tx same place they hold mud nats but mud stock is not near the people but enough to still have a good party ..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I'm tryin to get back together over here so I can make mudstock...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

As of now...count me in for Mud Stock !!!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah i know what you mean filthy. My bike is in pieces right now. Just havent had time to finish what i started. Im going to get it together one way or another but im in it for mudstock for sure. Will be there so count me in....


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I gotcha walker i appreciate the info. I havent been anywhere else other than outlaws in crosby and just wanted to try something different. You know spice up the ride and party a little. I know me and a close friend are mine are going for sure. He has a cat but he can hang. Hey Filthy you think you goin to make it to mud creek? If you need any help putting things together let me know and i will come help as well trying to put mine back together to....


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

deadman we dont hate on other brands .. we will get a camping place and evryone can camp and ride and party together


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey sounds good to me im not mad. Are yall going to have a tent out or an RV?


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll most likely bring my travel trailer. Still undecided. It would be alot cheaper to tent.
I will also have a couple of 360's and a Teryx with me. So it'll be no deep holes for them, none have snorkels. But they atleast have 27" tires..LOL !!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

me and notorious have enclosed race car trailers a few of my friends have campers and a few will be tenting it ..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah, Shiloh Ridge is a tough park for an ATV... I take my Jeep there sometimes... and Helicopter Hill is scary even in my Jeep...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

been down it on a honda 300ex with no rear brakes .. totally by accident ,, but i'm here ...


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well i found out today that a bunch of people arent going to shiloh ridge after they found out that they are requiring helmets and seat belts. Thats what the park is asking for i have no idea what they really mean by seat belts but thats what they said. So mud creek it is. Already setting the trip up getting everything lined out. Im bring my big truck taking like 20 30 bikes on it. LOL


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Shiloh has never enforced any of the rules they post.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

TTT
Did anyone go for Halloween ? I know a couple of people who did and from the pics it looked like mostly trucks.


----------



## JArod (Jun 11, 2009)

anybodt interested in going to river run nov,12,13,14 it is the first annual mudahulic event there some bands and other stuff taking place


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

JArod said:


> anybodt interested in going to river run nov,12,13,14 it is the first annual mudahulic event there some bands and other stuff taking place


there is a thread there will be a few people there


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Im going


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Man i wish i could. Im in the process of buying a house and moving so the brute has to be on hold for now plus its pieces right now LOL


----------

